# sheepshead hunting



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone heard any reports sheepshead biting off of the bob sikes or 3-mile bridge lately?


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

ya they are all over the 2 bridges right now.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, how do ya catch em?


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

The best way I have found to catch sheepshead is to start with a carolina rig with about a 1 ounce weight above your swivel and then about a foot leader of 15-20lb fluorocarbon and then a 1/0 circle hook and for bait fiddler crabs or live shrimp either will work, that way you are more likely to feel their light bites.:thumbup:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I've learned that there are more types of fishing line than monofilament such as fluorocarbon and braid. Can you enlighten me as to what a carolina rig is? From your description, it sounds like the bait is below the weight. Wouldn't that make feeling the "bite" next to impossible?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Carolina Rig*



DTFuqua said:


> Well I've learned that there are more types of fishing line than monofilament such as fluorocarbon and braid. Can you enlighten me as to what a carolina rig is? From your description, it sounds like the bait is below the weight. Wouldn't that make feeling the "bite" next to impossible?


On the Carolina Rig that I know, the line slides through the weight. JMHO C2


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats about the image I had in mind from the description. I don't see how you would be able to feel the fish biting with the hook just floating loosely some distance (inches) from the weight. Its the weight and everything between it and the pole that has any sensitivity that I can feel. And I never went for the need to hold my mouth "right".


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

The rig requires a sliding sinker that has a hole through the center such as an egg sinker. When the rascally fish tries to run off with your bait the line slides through the sinker and gives you a tug. The bead keeps the sinker from getting fouled on the swivel and also acts as an attractant.


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

..and with Sheephead, remember to set the hook just _before_ you feel him bite.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought that sheepshead didn't generally try to make off with the bait but just set there chewing it up and grinding the shell.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

No, they can steal a LOT of bait!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*carolina rig*

What would you call a rig that has the weight on the bottom with 1 to 3 hooks above it?


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe you just call those bottom rigs. Although I've seen a one hook rig with a three way swivel called a three-way rig.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Trucker said:


> What would you call a rig that has the weight on the bottom with 1 to 3 hooks above it?



I've heard that called a dropshot.


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

pompano rig?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is my dumb question! Do sheephead bite at night??


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

All of the people I know go to Bob Sykes for Sheepies. I've never heard anybody caught them on 3-mile Bridge(drive on fishing bridge, right?). Can anyone tell me abought what time of the day and which point of 3-mile bridge are worth to try for Sheepies? I'm from Atlanta,GA and I like 3-mile Bridge better too if I can catch some fish. Thanks.


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

only done well with sheeps off a yak or boat. it is usually during the day


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dropper Rig*



Trucker said:


> What would you call a rig that has the weight on the bottom with 1 to 3 hooks above it?


It's called a Dropper or Chicken Rig. I've also heard it called the 'Earl Brinn' Rig on other forums. C2


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Dropper......Chicken Rig....Earl Brinn....Pompano???.....Drop shot. All sounds good to me. If it catches alot of fish, you call it a secret!!

Thanks for the input.


----------

